# Urijah Faber excited To defend title against Mike Brown



## Clark Kent (Nov 3, 2008)

11-03-2008 02:06 PM: ESPN VIDEO  I love training hard, I've had a couple injuries anyways coming intothe fight. The extra time was a blessing in disguise and I'm ready torock. 

More...
MMA Ring Report
The hardest hitting news from the hardest hitting sport.


----------



## Brian S (Nov 6, 2008)

I was glad to see this fight and happy with the results! Quit being so darn cocky dude! 

 Paulo Fihlo didn't make weight,so Chael was screwed out of a title shot, what a rip!! Not only that,but Paulo looked like a slug in the fight. What the heck was he doing?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 6, 2008)

Brown wins shocker!

Here is a link!


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Nov 6, 2008)

Brian S said:


> Quit being so darn cocky dude!


 

I friggin' agree!!  Same reason I don't like Matt Hughes!


----------

